# Monday 2/23/9 Where U Be?



## billski (Feb 22, 2009)

Who's out in the snow to play tomorrow?  Where will you be?
Post it here; there's a chance to meet some AZ folk.  Yeah, I know, no friends on a powder day, but you can at least say 'HI!"

Me?  Haven't decided yet.  May head up later today.  Will post destination when the world clarifies later this afternoon...


----------



## Terry (Feb 22, 2009)

I will be at work. No way to get out of it. I WILL get out tomorrow night though.


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll be joining my son tomorrow night for his last school outing at Wachusett...my guess it will be a mix of groomed and push piles, but it will definitely beat the LSGR we had a few weeks ago.

Hope to score some good conditions when I'm at Jay Peak next Saturday...


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 22, 2009)

My current plan is to hit MRG Monday.  I'll be driving up early Monday morning due to the snow so not sure what time I will arrive.  I imagine it will still be good even if I get there at 10:00 or so. :lol:  Of course, I'll be shooting to get there much earlier than that but it will depend on the road conditions.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 22, 2009)

Gonna hit K tomorrow....agree with Jeff..better to drive tomorrow am...driving up tonight would have been a shit show....gonna hook up with some kzoners should be fun!!


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Gonna hit K tomorrow....agree with Jeff..better to drive tomorrow am...driving up tonight would have been a shit show....gonna hook up with some kzoners should be fun!!



Seriously, why?  I'm trying to make that call right now.    the weather will be similar today or tomorrow. Downside of am drive is that it could be very fatiguing in blowing snow.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2009)

MRG for me.
look me up or drop me a note.  heading up in a couple hours to get (nearly) first tracks in the am.


----------



## roark (Feb 22, 2009)

Magic. Probably more snow up north but it's easy for me to get to + pass + kick ass terrain. Then I have to come back, help my dad put a new cat in our econobox and head to Pats for racing. Yeah, that's right: racing on a powder day. With jumps - should be sweet. Only bummer is having to leave Magic a little early and all the driving.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2009)

roark said:


> Magic. Probably more snow up north but it's easy for me to get to + pass + kick ass terrain. Then I have to come back, help my dad put a new cat in our econobox and head to Pats for racing. Yeah, that's right: racing on a powder day. With jumps - should be sweet. Only bummer is having to leave Magic a little early and all the driving.



Bush canceled their racing for Monday.  TOO MUCH SNOW!


----------



## danny p (Feb 22, 2009)

Back to K for me!  Already put the call in to my boss and trying to finish up my homework for Tuesday's classes...gotta pay to play!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2009)

Lookin like Ragged for me.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 22, 2009)

:-(


----------



## powhunter (Feb 22, 2009)

danny p said:


> Back to K for me!  Already put the call in to my boss and trying to finish up my homework for Tuesday's classes...gotta pay to play!



Yep I  opted not to ski the mighty Sundown today...Decided to rest up for the epicness mon and tues...Cant wait to get to coopers

steveo


----------



## andyzee (Feb 22, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Yep I  opted not to ski the mighty Sundown today...Decided to rest up for the epicness mon and tues...Cant wait to get to coopers
> 
> steveo



Do me a favor and tape a bud under one of the bunks for me. :lol:


----------



## severine (Feb 22, 2009)

Home and school. Exam so I can't miss it. Poop.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2009)

Mount Snow for my 4th day in a row with fresh tracks


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll be working. somebody (everybody!!) please post mid-day reports and pictures. If i can't ski it, i'd like to at least enjoy it vicariously.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 22, 2009)

Sundown. I need the rest anyways, my legs are going to be shot tomorrow.


----------

